# Jøtul GF 370 DV



## ajohansson (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi folks,

I was originally going to go with a pellet stove but because of the availability of pellets where Im at and the fact that its more of an ambiance thing first and then some heat I have decided to go with a direct vent gas stove. 

I really like the Jøtul GF 370 DV. 







So  im looking at this pic i like the no cords and gas line look. It says you dont need to run electricity to run it. Im ok with that I really dont care about the fan but may run it any way. My question is , is the gas ran up through the floor? Im on a sub floor so its doable. Just want to make sure. Manual says "The gas supply line connection to the stove flex  line can be made at the rear of the base plate or through the floor." So thinking that it must come underneath. 

The manual also says per code a gas shut off be within 6 feet of appliance. Mine will not be in the middle of a room but in a corner of a large great room. Would it be practical to bring my gas supply up into the adjacent wall put in a gas shut off and then run it back down under the floor and then back up to the stove using all flexible pipe? Any help appreciated. 

AJ


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 4, 2014)

If you are going to get the install inspected, you'd be better off asking your building inspector.
He will tell you if you absolutely have to comply with the manual or if you can deviate.


----------



## ajohansson (Jan 4, 2014)

dont plan on getting it inspected. seems pretty straight forward and the city I live is a pain! When I built this place I swore they would never be back unless I put in a pool. They require a permit for a water heater install!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 4, 2014)

The manual directs you to put the shut off in a specific location for safety reasons. Your house. Your safety. Your call.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 4, 2014)

i have installed and serviced several of this unit.you will want to run power to it or you will be running the control module on the battery backup all the time.it will work without power but you will be replacing batteries often As far as the shut of goes if the units in the corner, a shut off wouldnt be to noticeable right behind the unit and i always paint my valves black as well as using a black flex connector for the hookups.


----------



## ajohansson (Jan 5, 2014)

xtrodinair,

I do plan to put in a valve for safety. For ease of routing is it acceptable to run flexible in the wall? Basically I will run hard pipe to just under wall. then run flexible up through bottom plate to valve then from valve back down through bottom plate of wall. Would then connect to hard pipe to just under stove then flexible back up to stove. 

Just so I understand this correctly. The gas fitting is actually in the base of it? In the picture i dont see any pipe protruding so just want to clarify.

I will run power to it. I will just have it come in through the base with the gas line. 

What is your thoughts on this unit?


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 5, 2014)

there is a flex connector provided by the manufacturer that you can route any way you desire thats all ready connected to the gas valve .as far as running flex in the wall only certain types of flex are approved for this application.A couple brands are GAS TITE, WARD FLEX, and TRACK PIPE can be done that way .The flex connectors that that you use on traditional flare type fittings are NOT allowed in the wall cavity.if you like the look of no exposed piping why dont you install a key valve in the floor? Then all your connections are below the floor and you can route the gas line right up through the base of the unit.I like the unit alot its got a nice amount of flame that looks pretty realistic and it gives off a nice amount of heat .I have seen very little service related problems that would scare me away from this unit.


----------

